
Ask HN: Any good sites for following product/tech legal issues? - grepthisab
Like new cases coming up, to be decided, etc. regarding tech, startups, antitrust, etc. from a legal perspective? Even caselaw or regulations in one place. Maybe a site or really good blog that follows&#x2F;FAQs this stuff.
======
andrewtbham
[https://www.techdirt.com/](https://www.techdirt.com/)

